# JAVA Alternativen zur Datenbank?



## Extremefall (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ich suche nach Alternativen für eine Datenbank. Ich dachte da an eine verschlüsselte bzw. passwortgesicherte Textdatei. Diese sollte dann mittels FTP auf einen Webserver geladen werden. Könnte man in der Datei nicht dann das Objekt speichern (z.B. Strings etc.)? Dann kann man es auch nicht direkt über einen Aufruf der URL auslesen. Oder wie könnte man so etwas machen? Etwa mit RSA Verschlüsselung? 

Würde so etwas Sinn machen? Oder welche Alternative könntet ihr mir im Gegensatz zu einer Datenbank empfehlen. Leider finde ich es sehr schwer, eine geeignete JAVA Datenbank zu finden, die keine lange Einrichtung benötigt.


----------



## maki (27. Mai 2011)

Was sind denn deine Anforderungen?

"Keine lange Einrichtung" trifft doch auf alle embedded Varianten zu (H2, HSQL, Derby, etc. pp.) und auch in Servermode (H2, HSQL, Derby, etc. pp.).

Doku lesen wirst du müssen, so oder so.


----------



## Gast2 (27. Mai 2011)

H2 kann ich dir empfehlen.
Da musst du nichts lange einrichten, du ließt dir die doku/tutorials durch und dann is das ziemlich schnell eingebunden. Kenntnisse über ODBC vorrausgesetzt.


----------



## Extremefall (27. Mai 2011)

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich nicht verstehe, wie das ganze funktionieren soll. Erstellt man sich einen Account, über den man auf die DB zugreift, so wie bei MYSQL? Bei den embedded Versionen ist es doch so, dass dann über das Internet einfach auf die DB zugegriffen wird? Wie läuft das z.B. bei Derby? Muss man das erst auf dem PC installieren? Denn da auf der Internetseite stand so extrem viel zur Einrichtung.


----------



## iolaus (27. Mai 2011)

Moinsen,

Ich schreibe gerade eine Java-Applikation, die als Datenbank Mongodb einsetzt. Die Installation ist easy, die Benutzung noch leichter dank des morphia Frameworks und die Geschwindigkeit ist bezaubernd.
Ich habe vorher MySql und SQLite probiert, aber dieses ewige OR-mappen ging mir ganz schön auf die Nerven.

Du kannst auch die Datenbankdateien in einem Cloudordner wie z.B. Dropbox ablegen. Einfacher geht es nicht. Für die BSON Dateien gibts notfals auch alternative Frameworks zum auslesen.

Grüße


----------



## tfa (27. Mai 2011)

Nö, eine embedded DB läuft einfach in der VM. Eine Einrichtung oder Verbindung übers Netz ist nicht nötig bzw. nicht möglich. Du brauchst nur eine JAR im Klassenpfad. Die Daten landen irgendwo auf der Festplatte.


----------



## Extremefall (27. Mai 2011)

Verstehe ich es richtig, dass ich es einfach wie bei einer Jar Bibliothek mache, indem ich die Jar Datei der Datenbank hinzufüge?
Ist das kostenlos und woher bekomme ich die Datenbankdaten? 
Muss ich die erstellen? Wie sieht es damit aus, wenn ich die App verkaufen will? Gibt es da Einschränkung bei den o.g. Datenbanken?


----------



## tfa (27. Mai 2011)

Für H2 findest du alle erforderlichen Informationen hier:
H2 Database Engine


----------

